# Ratio of venison and pork fat



## richyy31

I'm about to start grinding some venison and pork fat and then mix them together.  I was going to do 80 percent venison to 20 percent pork fat.  Is this a good ratio to have everything mixed at? Also would you grind once or twice and with the course plate only or once with both?

I know there's lots of questions on there.  My goal is to have the meat ground and mixed together then pull out 5lbs at a time to season. 

I'm hoping to make fresh breakfast sausage, summer sausage, and maybe pepperoni sticks.


----------



## daveomak

Richy, morning.....   Venison is really lean... you can try 20% and see how you like it...   then adjust on the next batch....   Do a fry test during the grind to check the taste and texture..

 Usually, the fat is partially frozen and ground through the fine plate so the fat will be close to equally disbursed throughout the meat...  then the meat is partially frozen and ground through the plate that best gives you the texture you are looking for...  Mix thoroughly...

Bkfst sausage, I like "tooth" to the meat so you can feel the small chunks while eating...   Sausage, pepperoni etc, you probably want a finer grind...  I would chunk the meat, season and only grind once... Some of the meat can be ground thru the fine plate and some through the medium or coarse plate...  you will have to determine that through personal preference.....    most grinders don't like grinding already ground meat...   they don't feed ground meat well...   the auger has too much space between the auger and housing causing the meat to squish out around the auger causing a paste or something like that... 

I understand high quality grinders don't necessarily have that problem...    I'm talking commercial stuff...   I wouldn't know for sure, I don't have a commercial quality grinder...


----------



## wild west

80/20 is good. The pork doesn't need to be just fat it can be pork trim. Grind with 1/4" or 3/16" plate. I usually grind once and mix with the spices and cures. But you can certainly grind twice. I usually add some pork butt also to ease the gamey flavor.


----------



## richyy31

Thanks for the info, i think I'm going to stick to the 80-20 ratio of fat, but I'll only grind things once. 

Now time to find a good recipe for breakfast sausage. 

Thanks


----------



## daveomak

Check out Pops recipes folks have used...  they are a big hit...    some with venison are listed.....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=pops+breakfast+sausage&=Search


----------



## chef jimmyj

80/20 is good. I only grind once, large plate, mixing fat and lean as I feed the grinder. This way I can grind finer if desired for various sausage down the road...JJ


----------



## oberst

Testing the batch may be worth considering. I've been surprised as I started making sausage that I prefer it fattier than I originally thought.  Leaner is healthier of course but if the batch is too dry it will just end up being okay at best.


----------



## crazymoon

R31, I typically grind about 100 pounds of venison for burger/sausage each fall.I use pork butt or sometimes pork loins instead of straight pork fat. I stay in the range of 4:1 ,sometimes a BIT stronger on the pork side. This makes a nice product that sticks together well but with no fat to drain from a frying pan. I ALWAYS grind venison/pork  twice to get a good mix using  a 3/16" plate or 1/4" plate.


----------

